#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Google released new structure data markup!

## Katren

Who are in the digital marketing field,they very well know about the SEO and how to use it to get the better results on search engine. Recently Google has launched a new structured data documentation markup that is only for Movie carousels. The main purpose of this markup is to easily find TV shows and movies in the search engines. If your website has the details about movies or any TV shows, you should consider this new markup while you are making your movies or TV shows listings. 

Check out the link for more information: https://bit.ly/2lARcoX

----------


## Bhavya

> Who are in the digital marketing field,they very well know about the SEO and how to use it to get the better results on search engine. Recently Google has launched a new structured data documentation markup that is only for Movie carousels. The main purpose of this markup is to easily find TV shows and movies in the search engines. If your website has the details about movies or any TV shows, you should consider this new markup while you are making your movies or TV shows listings. 
> 
> Check out the link for more information: https://bit.ly/2lARcoX


Thanks For sharing this information Katren, This new markup benefits both the audience who love to watch movies & shows online and the websites that upload & reviews movies & shows.

----------


## Katren

> Thanks For sharing this information Katren, This new markup benefits both the audience who love to watch movies & shows online and the websites that upload & reviews movies & shows.



Yes, you're right. Actually, it’s related to the Movies and TV shows which means Google has launched this new schema to them, it’s a a new way to find TV shows and movies in search. If your web site having the details about movies, you can consider to add this markup to your movie listings.that will help you.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, you're right. Actually, it’s related to the Movies and TV shows which means Google has launched this new schema to them, it’s a a new way to find TV shows and movies in search. If your web site having the details about movies, you can consider to add this markup to your movie listings.that will help you.


Yeah I got that point, Thank You. Does this new markup impact the ranking of the movies and TV shows listings websites?

----------

